# Slavonic Dance No. 10 - in which film?



## Isola

I adore Dvorak's Slavonic Dances and everytime when I hear the No.10 I try desperately to remember a film - most likely a very good one in which it's played: 





Can anyone help?


----------



## izeslovo

Isola said:


> I adore Dvorak's Slavonic Dances and everytime when I hear the No.10 I try desperately to remember a film - most likely a very good one in which it's played:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone help?


Hi, just happened to me also looking for the similar: in which film(s) Dvorak's Slavonic Dances are used (specifically No.2 Opus 72.) For this dance I found :





'A beautiful scene from the film Venus (2006) - veteran actors Maurice (Peter O'Toole) and Ian (Leslie Phillips) share a fond moment in Covent Garden's Actors' Church...'

Regards
Iva


----------



## Ulas Aktok

It bears a strong resemblence to the Godfather Theme. Especially to the orchestral suite version. I think that's what you are trying to remember.


----------



## Becca

Except that there is no #10. Dvorak wrote two sets of Slavonic Dances, Op46 & 72, with only 8 in each set, so do you actually mean #2 in Op72?


----------



## Art Rock

Becca said:


> Except that there is no #10. Dvorak wrote two sets of Slavonic Dances, Op46 & 72, with only 8 in each set, so do you actually mean #2 in Op72?


OP was last seen Last Nov 4, 2010 - I doubt there will be an answer to your question.


----------



## Becca

Duh ... I should know better!!


----------



## Ulas Aktok

Seriously though, give them a listen, dont they sound suspiciously similar?


----------

